# 222 Completely Dead



## newsman (Nov 21, 2006)

Seems like my 222 died on me tonight. I tried rebooting and unplugging the unit. Nothing. When I do either, the TV1 lights up for 20-30 seconds, then goes off. No video signal is sent to either TV. My 222 receiver is located in an area away from the channels I am subscribed to. Meaning, I have locals from one area of the country, but I am FAR away from them, that the spotbeam completely misses me. I triggered the above events like this: when using TV2, I accidentally changed the channel to one of those local far-away channels. When I hit help, the system crashed, and that's what I have now. What can I do?


----------



## yoyo1010 (Jul 19, 2007)

newsman said:


> Seems like my 222 died on me tonight. I tried rebooting and unplugging the unit. Nothing. When I do either, the TV1 lights up for 20-30 seconds, then goes off. No video signal is sent to either TV. My 222 receiver is located in an area away from the channels I am subscribed to. Meaning, I have locals from one area of the country, but I am FAR away from them, that the spotbeam completely misses me. I triggered the above events like this: when using TV2, I accidentally changed the channel to one of those local far-away channels. When I hit help, the system crashed, and that's what I have now. What can I do?


I'd call and ask for tech support. That sounds like something really weird is going on.


----------



## newsman (Nov 21, 2006)

I did call tech support. They couldn't figure it out either. They are sending one out today, and it should get to me by Wednesday. I am supposed to return the old unit to them after I receive the new one.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

newsman said:


> ... I am supposed to return the old unit to them after I receive the new one.


 Yes, you will be bill full price of the receiver if you do not return the old one. It should come with shipping instructions and a return label. If not a box and label will likely arrive a few days later.

BTW, when the 222 is rebooting, it will not send a video signal for the 45-90 seconds of the reboot time.


----------



## yoyo1010 (Jul 19, 2007)

newsman said:


> I did call tech support. They couldn't figure it out either. They are sending one out today, and it should get to me by Wednesday. I am supposed to return the old unit to them after I receive the new one.


Hang on to the UPS tracking number in case a UPS machine eats it.


----------

